

Teen Battling Down Syndrome is a Successful Entrepreneur Fighting Piracy - camz
http://cameronkeng.com/teenager-battling-down-syndrome-is-a-successful-entrepreneurs-fighting-piracy/

======
pavel_lishin
> I actually didn’t realize that he was handicapped at first glance, so I
> lowered my head and walked a little faster hoping he wouldn’t bother me.

> I thought that Jimmy was just another guy on the street wheeling and
> dealing!

He is. Isn't the only difference that he's got a higher hurdle to clear?

~~~
camz
I'm not trying to say that he's any less of a person. I meant that I didn't
even notice him being different at first and it was something I only realized
after interacting with him on a personal level.

More than anything I thought it was inspiring meeting him because he's done
better than most of us who have it easier.

